# Quinnlee doesn't like her tutu :(



## SouthernSweet (Jul 25, 2012)

I spent like an hour making her a tutu for the Puppy Bowl.
She repaid me with this photo-shoot and by peeing on me during cuddle-time.


----------



## amylynnbales (Jan 27, 2013)

SouthernSweet said:


> She repaid me with this photo-shoot and by peeing on me during cuddle-time.


I'm sorry she didn't like it, but this made me giggle  Maybe she's more of a tomboy instead of a girly girl hedgehog. They each have their own personalities. Maybe try bribing her with mealies during photo shoot time, she may just not be used to the feeling or not in the mood for it right then.

And sorry for her peeing on you during cuddle time, but maybe she was trying to get in a little revenge for making her your model :lol:


----------



## SouthernSweet (Jul 25, 2012)

:lol: She was indeed taking revenge, she knows better than to pee on me.

I found the shoot more humorous than anything, and perhaps I may get some better photos another time when my good camera is working and Quinnlee decides to play nice :roll:


----------



## abbys (Oct 13, 2012)

Bahaha! :lol: This is too cute! 

The trick I use with Piglet is to take him out of his cage and dress him up before he wakes up enough to realize what's happening. Otherwise I take 45 pictures and only one of them turns out un-blurry, like with his halloween costume 

[attachment=0:2bedb4u2]Slurp.png[/attachment:2bedb4u2]


----------



## Nathiriel (Nov 30, 2012)

CUTE! Omg, I need a little outfit for Buddy now (he will probably pee on me in revenge too though hehe)


----------



## Harley_quinn (Jan 28, 2013)

Last year I brought my hedgie (rip Julez) and she was a hit! Everyone loved her. This year I'm gonna bring harley Quinn and I'm gonna make her a tutu. So she'll really look glamorous for all the photos. I hope she won't hate it too much.


----------



## Skittles (Aug 2, 2012)

That is too cute!!!!!


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

Quinnlee is adorable and has definitely exerted her rights for self-expression! Heeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## SouthernSweet (Jul 25, 2012)

lol I love Piglet.

I did slap the tutu on her the moment I woke her up, and she was just ticked off enough to go total spiky-ball-of-death on me :lol: She stayed in the ball for a solid minute before realizing the tutu wasn't going to eat her.

I have an inner laugh every time I go back to these photos...

Good luck HQ :lol:


----------



## Avarris (Dec 3, 2012)

SouthernSweet said:


> lol I love Piglet.
> 
> I did slap the tutu on her the moment I woke her up, and she was just ticked off enough to go total spiky-ball-of-death on me :lol: She stayed in the ball for a solid minute before realizing the tutu wasn't going to eat her.
> 
> ...


It's like this whole monologue. I can almost hear it now, ".......and then out of the BALL O DEATH she Pees on me for crying out loud!" :lol: Okay so that's my inner monologue, but I'm giggling like a school girl every time I read this thread. Come on how can you not laugh at the words tutu and hedgehog in the same sentence?


----------

